# Reptile shops in chelmsford



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive got a little day trip to chelmsford tomorrow, and was wondering if theres any good rep shops i could visit(im sure there are) and whether someone could point me in the right direction
cheers


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Theres a place called aquapets or similar, cant remember the name of the road but in the high street you will see reighleigh hifi and the main road, cross and follow the row of shops.

To be honest though it just aint worth the visit.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> Theres a place called aquapets or similar, cant remember the name of the road but in the high street you will see reighleigh hifi and the main road, cross and follow the row of shops.
> 
> To be honest though it just aint worth the visit.


Ah, how very reassuring, cheers


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

In the whole great big town of chelmsford, theres only one crappy little reptile shop thats not worth visiting?! I think there may be a definite business opportunity there for someone:whistling2:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't go to AquaPets...

There is another by the train station, if you come out the train station to the bus stops, turn right under the bridge, keep going up and turn right at the traffic lights at council building, keep going down there and on the left hand side you'll find Pets Ecetera, they've got a normal pet shop section and the next is a reptile section. Only a small shop, got corns, leos, beardies, some scorps and some Ts, had a baby bosc once.

That's where I go to get my stuff on the way back from work.


----------

